# How to???



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you all worry about the noise from a generator spooking the flounder?

Also do you just pole through the shallows or do you idle your motor and creep along the shoreline.

That's the way we gig suckers in Missouri we chase them with the boat and gig them as they are running?

That sounds more like a mullet method though.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have never worried about the noise from the generator spoking the flounder. My trolling motor has skimmed over them by 2-3 inches and they never moved.

I have never left my outboard running while floundering, I polled for a while then got smart and bought a tm.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

dido


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (5/11/2008)*I have never worried about the noise from the generator spoking the flounder. My trolling motor has skimmed over them by 2-3 inches and they never moved.
> 
> I have never left my outboard running while floundering, I polled for a while then got smart and bought a tm.


Same here


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Make that 3


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

I have always run a tm, I used to run a 3600 watt Craftsman genny and never had a problem with spooking the fish.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Dido...^^^^^I'm with them.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Gnwdad (5/11/2008)*I have never worried about the noise from the generator spoking the flounder. My trolling motor has skimmed over them by 2-3 inches and they never moved.
> 
> I have never left my outboard running while floundering, I polled for a while then got smart and bought a tm.




Same here,i think we have all been there done that.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I want a T-shirt! LOL! I went with a very good buddy the other night adn I was the one who was watching the shoreline and trying to get landmarks for my own notes when "he" was the one that spotted a legal one right in front of me and just at my feet! He told, don't stick it yet, its not going anywhere! He backed the boat up and sure enought, that flattie was still right in the same exact spot and never blinked an eye. I stuck it and it was great for dinner too! Long story short, my buddy was right, they think they are still camo'd and stay put. It surprised me cause I thought for sure that I missed the only one I'd see that night. He has a lot more experience than I do gigging them by boat and boy do IU take notes when he drops a pointer here and there! Also took me a free Gigging Mullet 101 class that night too!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

The only time I use the trolling motoris when moving into the wind or against the tide. 90% of the time I am poling. Take your time and you will see/gig more flounders.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *minkmaster (5/11/2008)*Do you all worry about the noise from a generator spooking the flounder?
> Also do you just pole through the shallows or do you idle your motor and creep along the shoreline.
> That's the way we gig suckers in Missouri we chase them with the boat and gig them as they are running?
> That sounds more like a mullet method though.


Ask neckred?, I'm sure he'll be MORE then happy to help you out.:banghead:banghead


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (5/13/2008)*The only time I use the trolling motoris when moving into the wind or against the tide. 90% of the time I am poling. Take your time and you will see/gig more flounders.


I guess you've been using it a lot lately oke (Is ever going to quit)


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I read neckred's post and I understand what he might be trying to say as far as not giving up your honey hole but as far as teaching another sportsman how to successfully hunt or fish, that is half the reason most of us do it. 

Sharing a past times with friends while benefiting from old tradition. I mean yeah we all like to eat a little fish, deer, rabbit, or quail, but for the most part we don't do it because we would starve otherwise. We do it for sport and to carry on what our fathers and grandfathers taught us to a new generation of fishermen.





Alright I concede we like to eat a lot of quail>>>


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Flounder9.75 (5/13/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (5/13/2008)*The only time I use the trolling motoris when moving into the wind or against the tide. 90% of the time I am poling. Take your time and you will see/gig more flounders.
> ...


Have not even been this year. Will start up here in 2 weeks.


----------

